# Planted Tanks > Fertilisation and Algae >  Cyanobacteria Infestation in my tank

## jermseah

Hi peeps of AQ,

recently i started a scape on my 3ft 90x45x45cm tank.

Face quite a number of challenges at the first month - 

I had midget flies laying eggs, and i didn't knew until i saw bloodworms popping out of my substrate..

Thanks to @UA - introduced the midgex that seem to have worked to kill off the bloodworms.




I'm facing a Cyanobacteria issue here. It kind of stinks and i figured the cyanobacteria was probably living on the driftwood (because it had the same scent of smell when i first got it)

The cyanobacteria in turn would create BGA, you can see some on the moss, and now they seem to have harden the substrate too.  :Evil:  :Exasperated: 

I was recommended by Y618 to try Chemiclean - which i have 4 days ago. 

15 dec - just did a 70% water change and dose chemiclean again. 

Anyone have successfully eradicate cyanobacteria before? 

Open to hear some solutions you have  :Smile: 

Have a great weekend!

----------


## aza

Hydrogen peroxide spot treatment kept the BGA at bay for my tank. But they will return a few weeks later unless you do a blackout for a few days. From my limited experience though.

----------


## Ivan Choo

I've treated BGA with the following:
- Remove as much BGA physically as you can
- Clean the tank. Give the substrate a good vacuum, clean the tubes and filters. I think BGA trives in dirty tanks with high levels of dissolved organics
- Water change more often
- Some say BGA is caused by nitrogen limitation, but from my experience increasing NO3 alone will not make BGA go away, it's more of bringing the plants to good health by non-limiting nutrients so that they can outcompete the nasties
- I've used Easylife Blue-Exit with great success. It's inexpensive and easy to dose. Follow the recommended treatment and have patience. Took me about 3 weeks to completely rid BGA from my tank. Get the small bottle. https://easylife.nl/en/freshwater/algae-cyano/blue-exit
- A faster (more expensive) way is to use API ERYTHROMYCIN. It's an anti-biotics and it works. http://www.apifishcare.com/product.p...1#.WFOy0ned4UE
- Blackout works but expect collateral damage, I'd avoid this route
- Unless you keep up with maintenance and ensure tank cleanness, BGA is going to come back

----------


## sixhunter

> I've treated BGA with the following:
> - Remove as much BGA physically as you can
> - Clean the tank. Give the substrate a good vacuum, clean the tubes and filters. I think BGA trives in dirty tanks with high levels of dissolved organics
> - Water change more often
> - Some say BGA is caused by nitrogen limitation, but from my experience increasing NO3 alone will not make BGA go away, it's more of bringing the plants to good health by non-limiting nutrients so that they can outcompete the nasties
> - I've used Easylife Blue-Exit with great success. It's inexpensive and easy to dose. Follow the recommended treatment and have patience. Took me about 3 weeks to completely rid BGA from my tank. Get the small bottle. https://easylife.nl/en/freshwater/algae-cyano/blue-exit
> - A faster (more expensive) way is to use API ERYTHROMYCIN. It's an anti-biotics and it works. http://www.apifishcare.com/product.p...1#.WFOy0ned4UE
> - Blackout works but expect collateral damage, I'd avoid this route
> - Unless you keep up with maintenance and ensure tank cleanness, BGA is going to come back


hello Ivan , can i check with you if API ERYTHROMYCIN is an anti-biotic, does it wipe off the beneficial bacteria in your tank and filter media as well ?

----------


## Ivan Choo

> hello Ivan , can i check with you if API ERYTHROMYCIN is an anti-biotic, does it wipe off the beneficial bacteria in your tank and filter media as well ?


I didn't find any negative impact on the bb when I used it last time. The same goes for blue-exit. If your bga problem don't look serious, do consider blue-exit.

----------


## jermseah

Day 5 of using Chemiclean - things got better...

Second dosage of chemiclean, this time i added abit more than the recommended.

most of the cyanobacteria melted from the leaves, driftwood and even on the substrate! 

Super impressed with this product!

less stink now in the tank and can see the tank becomes alot clearer than before! 

will continue to monitor again!

----------


## Ivan Choo

Sorry guys, since I've brought up the topic of Erythromycin I feel somewhat responsible to make clear my stand about its usage.


Cyanobacteria is not exactly algae, it's really a form of (surprise) bacteria. It has existed since the beginning of time, and is extremely resilient. Treating it in your tank with anti-biotics may result in a resistent strain if you do not completely rid it. This is why doctors always emphasise that we finish the whole course of anti-biotics, failure to do so may lead to a resistant strain of bacteria in our body; then we have a bigger problem.


In fact, in EU countries anti-biotics are not allowed for sale over the counter (you'll need a doctor prescription), and for good reason.


API Erythromycin also positions itself as a product for bacteria treatment for fish, **not** treatment against Cyanobacteria; even though it is effective against it. I think, again, this is for good reason.


While initially effective, BGA resurfaced in my tank a few weeks after the Erythromycin treatment. Further digging on the Internet made me realise all the above that I've mentioned.


On the other hand, Blue-Exit uses the same active ingredient as AglExit, just at different concentration. I've tried it, while the response is slower, it is effective. More importantly it does not risk the nasty side-effect of Erythromycin, which is why I will advocate its use over anti-biotics.


Blue-Exit is also cheaper and more bang for the bucks. You can use it as part of maintenance for prevention too.




Hope this helps.

----------


## Ivan Choo

> Day 5 of using Chemiclean - things got better...
> 
> Second dosage of chemiclean, this time i added abit more than the recommended.
> 
> most of the cyanobacteria melted from the leaves, driftwood and even on the substrate! 
> 
> Super impressed with this product!
> 
> less stink now in the tank and can see the tank becomes alot clearer than before! 
> ...


Good to hear, keep up with it! Have a little patience and things *will* improve.

----------


## jermseah

> Good to hear, keep up with it! Have a little patience and things *will* improve.



Thanks! was recommended by Y618 to try chemiclean out instead... doesnt contain antibiotics, all bacteria inside! v good stuff to maintain and control algae once in awhile as well. just that price is kinda expensive @ $30 per 2 Grams

----------


## torque6

I tried Erythromycin as well last time, didn't work even with black out. Destroyed my tank. Gave up after that. It happened after I started using moss wall in my scape. When I first bought it, it has that oh so familiar smell as BGA. Haven't tried Blue-Exit before, will keep in on my list. In the meantime, am back to the hobby and am dosing and maintaining at least 10-15ppm per week of NO3 to keep BGA away.

----------


## Ivan Choo

> I tried Erythromycin as well last time, didn't work even with black out. Destroyed my tank. Gave up after that. It happened after I started using moss wall in my scape. When I first bought it, it has that oh so familiar smell as BGA. Haven't tried Blue-Exit before, will keep in on my list. In the meantime, am back to the hobby and am dosing and maintaining at least 10-15ppm per week of NO3 to keep BGA away.


i maintain my nitrate at that level too. Works well. More importantly keep the tank clean and wc often, will keep BGA away.

----------


## aza

> i maintain my nitrate at that level too. Works well. More importantly keep the tank clean and wc often, will keep BGA away.


Concur with Ivan. Dose excess nutrients per EI, weekly 50% water change and clean substrate and filter regularly = formula for fighting algae in planted tank.

Here's an article from ukaps forum on algae fighting worth reading: http://aquariumalgae.blogspot.sg/

----------


## idiot

I had much success with UV lights against cyanobacteria

----------


## jermseah

Thanks peeps!

the chemiclean seemsto work wonders! I've never believed it would until all the cyano, and other sludges and organic wastes disappeared on the 5th day -2nd dose of it.

very powerful stuff and you guys should try it out for maybe a 2-3 months maintenance solution. 

i bought another bottle, liquid version this time.

----------


## Goalkeeper

> i maintain my nitrate at that level too. Works well. More importantly keep the tank clean and wc often, will keep BGA away.


Ivan/torque, the NO3 you are using is powder or liquid? What brands are available? Do you dose per manufacturer recommendation?

----------


## Aquatic Rich

I up the KNO3 to 40 PPM. Works for me:-)

----------


## Ivan Choo

> Ivan/torque, the NO3 you are using is powder or liquid? What brands are available? Do you dose per manufacturer recommendation?


I use the 5% KNO3 solution from ecocity/HPC. I dose as per EI, scaled down to suit my needs. My tank is 2ft, so it's still quite economical.

----------


## kapitan

I shut off the lights for a few days....

----------


## Goalkeeper

> I use the 5% KNO3 solution from ecocity/HPC. I dose as per EI, scaled down to suit my needs. My tank is 2ft, so it's still quite economical.


Ok thanks. Would the Seachem liquid one serve the same purpose?

----------


## Ivan Choo

> Ok thanks. Would the Seachem liquid one serve the same purpose?


Yes I was using seachem nitrogen before I switched to diy ferts. Plants don't care about the source, you can use seachem for convenience.

----------


## jermseah

where do you go to get DIY ferts?





> Yes I was using seachem nitrogen before I switched to diy ferts. Plants don't care about the source, you can use seachem for convenience.

----------


## aza

http://www.ecocityhydroponics.com/hy...e-farming.html

can order online with delivery.

can't seem to find potassium nitrate on the website though.

maybe you can substitute with potassium sulphate + calcium nitrate?

----------


## jermseah

cool! thanks dude!






> http://www.ecocityhydroponics.com/hy...e-farming.html
> 
> can order online with delivery.
> 
> can't seem to find potassium nitrate on the website though.
> 
> maybe you can substitute with potassium sulphate + calcium nitrate?

----------


## Ivan Choo

> http://www.ecocityhydroponics.com/hy...e-farming.html
> 
> can order online with delivery.
> 
> can't seem to find potassium nitrate on the website though.
> 
> maybe you can substitute with potassium sulphate + calcium nitrate?


potassium nitrate is not listed on the website. You'll have to call and ask for it. 

Do note the 5% kno3 solution is consider pricey compared to buying dry salts (you can't buy kno3 dry form in Singapore); but for smaller tanks it's still more bang for the buck compared to commercial brands like seachem.

----------


## Goalkeeper

> Yes I was using seachem nitrogen before I switched to diy ferts. Plants don't care about the source, you can use seachem for convenience.


Thank you!

----------


## Goalkeeper

> Concur with Ivan. Dose excess nutrients per EI, weekly 50% water change and clean substrate and filter regularly = formula for fighting algae in planted tank.
> Here's an article from ukaps forum on algae fighting worth reading: http://aquariumalgae.blogspot.sg/


Good information.....thanks for sharing. Some articles I came across talks about the contrary....too much of these stuff induce algae!

----------


## aza

> Good information.....thanks for sharing. Some articles I came across talks about the contrary....too much of these stuff induce algae!


The old school of thought that excess phosphates induce algae vs Tom Barr's EI method of outcompeting algae by inducing healthy plant growth.

Another video that explains algae battle vis a vis light intensity and planted tank setup types: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=KDdpUe4Olcg

Makes you wonder why newbies are so obsessed with Iwagumi and high tech lights, only to get algae issues early in their setup. Well, that's what this forum is for. And the cycle repeats.

----------


## Goalkeeper

> The old school of thought that excess phosphates induce algae vs Tom Barr's EI method of outcompeting algae by inducing healthy plant growth.
> 
> Another video that explains algae battle vis a vis light intensity and planted tank setup types: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=KDdpUe4Olcg
> 
> Makes you wonder why newbies are so obsessed with Iwagumi and high tech lights, only to get algae issues early in their setup. Well, that's what this forum is for. And the cycle repeats.


haha I was watching this video last night before reading your link! Dennis is very knowledgeable and explains the concepts in simple easy to understand way. His setups are very beautiful and impressive! Thanks for sharing.

----------


## greenie

> Makes you wonder why newbies are so obsessed with Iwagumi and high tech lights, only to get algae issues early in their setup.


I don't consider myself as newbie but from time to time when I rescape in such setup, problems occur. 

Dunno why, when I over think setting up, more problems occur.😘.

The learning never ends, so too the mistakes always repeated.

----------

